# Quest Water Pipe



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gave a estimate on a repipe on a house that had been piped with quest. Seems like most of these houses back in late 70's and early 80's were done in Quest The Colony Texas

I was researching and noticed that you could of filed a claim in Plano Texas.

Seems like it was open for about 20 years to file a claim and just closed a couple of years ago. Why was this kept so quiet in the plumbing industry? 

I could of possibly made a good lick repiping houses in this city. I rode tha band wagon when Homeowners Insurance paid for cast iron repairs under slab back in the 90's, this seems like it was a gold mine that somehow was kept under wraps.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It was not kept quiet. Once the action closed what is there to know? I know of at least 3 times the lawsuits have been clsoed and opened. If memory serves me correctly crawford and associates had the class action.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I was doing repipes left and right that were paid by the lawsuit.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> It was not kept quiet. Once the action closed what is there to know? I know of at least 3 times the lawsuits have been clsoed and opened. If memory serves me correctly crawford and associates had the class action.


Quest Polybutylene Pipe Is a grey plastic pipe that looks similar to PVC but has a different chemical make up. It was involved in one of the largest class action suits Cox vs Shell Oil. 

To be eligible for recovery under the Cox vs. Shell Oil, et al., class action lawsuit:
· You must own or have previously owned a dwelling or other unit plumbed with a Polybutylene (PB) Plumbing System (conducts water to your sinks, showers, etc.), or a PB Yard Service Line (conducts water to your dwelling unit from the water company), or both. Boats and RV's are not eligible. You can also see the definition of Class Member.
· The PB Plumbing System or PB Yard Service Line must have been installed between 1/1/78 and 7/31/95.
· The PB Plumbing System must have been installed using PB pipe and insert fittings. The PB Yard Service line must be PB pipe but may have any type of fittings. The PB Plumbing System or PB Yard Service Line must have had at least one "Leak" as defined in Cox vs. Shell Oil, et al.
Consumer Plumbing Recovery Center
800-876-4698


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ask Shell if it was kept quiet. 

We see a lot of that around here, especially in the older mobile homes.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Quest Polybutylene Pipe Is a grey plastic pipe that looks similar to PVC but has a different chemical make up. It was involved in one of the largest class action suits Cox vs Shell Oil.
> 
> To be eligible for recovery under the Cox vs. Shell Oil, et al., class action lawsuit:
> · You must own or have previously owned a dwelling or other unit plumbed with a Polybutylene (PB) Plumbing System (conducts water to your sinks, showers, etc.), or a PB Yard Service Line (conducts water to your dwelling unit from the water company), or both. Boats and RV's are not eligible. You can also see the definition of Class Member.
> ...


 
I know have done hundreds if not more re-pipes under the all of the openings and closings of the class action lawsuit.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Indie said:


> Ask Shell if it was kept quiet.
> 
> We see a lot of that around here, especially in the older mobile homes.



I see it all the time in mobile homes....I remember the beginnings of that lawsuit back in the early 90's....wasn't quiet at all.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie said:


> Ask Shell if it was kept quiet.
> 
> We see a lot of that around here, especially in the older mobile homes.



Up here I see it in all manufactured homes built prior to 1995


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TCO, it was a well known fact around here for years. As several have said, I've done many re-pipes as well.

Where have you been, anyway? LOL!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The lawsuit is how I got into plumbing to begin with!


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have seen one leak from quest pipe so far. It was a mobile home. I have been in a few mobile homes that have that stuff still. Only been in one were the owner had it replaced. Sadly the plumber who did her work was not to skilled in the finer concepts of Mass weather.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I did a lot of repipes in va. If I remember we had to save 13 fittings to be turned in to ins. company.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> The lawsuit is how I got into plumbing to begin with!


I still run into the old Quest angle stops all the time -- On copper tube.

We did a TI job 2 years ago on a 250 unit apartment complex built in '98 that had been piped in copper (and they did a nice job on the CT), but used Quest angle stops on everything. In-house maintenance was replacing them as they blew off, but it got to the point where they couldn't keep up.

I got together my 'A' and 'B' teams of Piece work Journeymen and my crew and we banged it out in pretty quick.

It was kind of shameful to see how some people live, though, going through all of those apartments.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Guess you didnt hear about the I-Pex law suit either then.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Guess you didnt hear about the I-Pex law suit either then.


Read up on it a little bit, I have not seen it in my area before..


----------

